# Very proud dad thread



## pokerjoke (Jan 26, 2016)

I know I am not the only one with kids so I want to here your proud moments with loads of feel good factor.
I might go on a bit here.

When I was 9 I joined our local football club it was called S.O.S and was in Ilfracombe where I was born.
It had about 30 members ranging from 9-11 year olds,we travelled all over the country playing Boarding school teams.

When I was 11 we decided to make a break off club for Athletics and it was called I.C.T.
I was still in I.C.T at 21 years of age after becoming chairman at 16 and once again we travelled the country doing 10 milers and half marathons.
When I was 12 and 13 I ran in the all England cross country championships and was the 3rd best runner in Devon.

I can honestly say these were the best years of my childhood and I have life long friends of over 40 years.

Now I am a bit of a walking disaster and full of injuries and non of them due to running all football related.

Now I have a son who is 8 1/2 and he has been running for 7 months,we started running twice a week and his first run was 3 laps of the local park in 1.31,1.23 and 1.20 he now does 12 laps under 1.15 interval training.
We have also done a couple of 2 mile road runs with me along side on my bike.

Well last week he got asked to run for his school in the school cross country over a 1500 metre course against all the local schools up to 11 years of age boys and girls together.
I can tell you now it was so badly organised it was untrue but that's a long story.

So everyone started together about 350 runners around a very muddy 2 fields a couple of hills and a little bit of off roading.

He got a slow start and was about 100th after 100 yards and he found it hard to get around the mad ones who were sprinting off like headless chickens and to be fair it wasn't a spectator friendly course so I had to stand about 400 metres from the finish so I could run across to the finishing line to see him finish.
As you do when your a parent as soon as I saw him I was yelling him on and he was flying and catching others still and looking quite fresh,anyway I told him he had 400 to go and to push it and I ran to the finish.

He put in a good finish and came in the top 20[final results to be confirmed] and he was about 25 seconds behind the winner.
Not knowing any ones age it really did seem he might have only got beaten by 2 his age and they were all within 5 seconds,the first 3 were clearly older and ahead of the pack.
The good thing is it was his first race ever and his school doesn't do cross country when other schools do so I can only see improvement next time.

I was so proud and I don't mind admitting it brought a tear to my eye it brought back so many memories of good times.
Watch out in years to come Ryan Reed will be a very good runner.

I look forward to some great stories.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 26, 2016)

Nice one mate, no better feeling, just make sure you man up when he wins a race and your tears don't embarass the poor lad


----------



## guest100718 (Jan 26, 2016)

My son has nearly completed Black ops 3.


----------



## Rooter (Jan 26, 2016)

Not me but i read a blog by a CEO of an IT security company. Hi lad aged 7 had hacked their home router to switch off all the parent controls and timers the dad had set! I found that one quite funny.

Nothing amazing from mine yet, but all still young!

RR are great initials PJ, I have one of those too!


----------



## Marshy77 (Jan 26, 2016)

Fantastic Pokerjoke, very proud Dad moment.

For us the proud parent moment was last July at school for the end of year awards ceremony. My boy is such a good natured lad, quiet emotional, very polite, gets on with most of his year but is maybe not in the cool group (rugby boys). Our kids are lucky enough to go to private school due to my wife working there and at the end of each year the school has the deputy and head boy and girl. He only went and got the Deputy Head boy award for this year which was voted for by the kids plus input from teachers. Such a huge proud moment for us, both in tears watching our son collect his tie on the main stage. Really nice compliments from parents too as we walked out to meet him.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 26, 2016)

Marshy77 said:



			Fantastic Pokerjoke, very proud Dad moment.

For us the proud parent moment was last July at school for the end of year awards ceremony. My boy is such a good natured lad, quiet emotional, very polite, gets on with most of his year but is maybe not in the cool group (rugby boys). Our kids are lucky enough to go to private school due to my wife working there and at the end of each year the school has the deputy and head boy and girl. He only went and got the Deputy Head boy award for this year which was voted for by the kids plus input from teachers. Such a huge proud moment for us, both in tears watching our son collect his tie on the main stage. Really nice compliments from parents too as we walked out to meet him.
		
Click to expand...

That's quality mate all down to the parents too and the way they are brought up.


----------



## Marshy77 (Jan 26, 2016)

pokerjoke said:



			That's quality mate all down to the parents too and the way they are brought up.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers

Not afraid to say but when I was typing that out I was back in the moment feeling very proud of him!!


----------



## jdpjamesp (Jan 26, 2016)

It's not on the same level but I'm very proud of my son's ability to make me and the wife laugh! He's 6. The other day he was explaining to our 4yo what the word merge means. "It's where to things join together to become one. It's like when 2 heads go onto the same neck." :rofl:


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jan 26, 2016)

when my lad wanted to take up karate he was saying he would use his skills to protect his sister. 
 well after two years of going to karate classes every monday night ,it was time for him to take his blackbelt exam ,he was really nervous and worried he might get things wrong but his sensai told him he would be fine and not to worry ,his mum and I were nervous for him as well when he went into the examination room . what seemed like an eternity of waiting ended with a very tired looking lad coming through the double doors grasping a black belt in his hand.he was one of only three that passed that day out of fifteen that were going for it .
 he was 12 years old.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 26, 2016)

I like this thread&#128515;


----------



## MegaSteve (Jan 26, 2016)

With both my lads now fast approaching the age of 40... I take a good deal of pride, when thinking about them, on what a thoroughly decent pair of blokes they've grown into...


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jan 26, 2016)

MegaSteve said:



			With both my lads now fast approaching the age of 40... I take a good deal of pride, when thinking about them, on what a thoroughly decent pair of blokes they've grown into...
		
Click to expand...

you cant ask for much more .:thup:


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 26, 2016)

My 3 Baby Gurls 
One a Fashion Design Student
One a 2nd year Midwife Student
One doing A levels and hoping to study Meteorology 

Proudest dad ever


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 26, 2016)

PhilTheFragger said:



View attachment 18247


My 3 Baby Gurls 
One a Fashion Design Student
One a 2nd year Midwife Student
One doing A levels and hoping to study Meteorology 

Proudest dad ever 

Click to expand...

Obviously get their looks from Mrs Fragger


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 26, 2016)

I'm always proud of my 8yr old son tbh. 
Doing very well at school & enjoying his football. 

Best feeling ever being a parent.


----------



## GB72 (Jan 26, 2016)

No kids myself but was beaming from ear to ear when my little 10 year old nephew got picked to play cricket for Leicestershire.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 26, 2016)

My lad now 27 played football (goalkeeper) to a very good standard when he was a kid. When he was about 12 or 13 he played against a team who were the best in the county! They wer excellent but had a nasty streak in them. During one game he slid out to smother a ball and a kid slid in very late and put his studs straight in his chest, ( it was the opposition managers son). It hurt my lad bigstyle. sponge man came on dealt with my lad, and I told the ref it was the second time the kid had done it and the ref had not blown for a foul. he told me to shut up and not to do his job. About five mins to go and my lad did the same, kid slides straight in and his studs went straight across his cheek across his eye and onto his forehead. My lad was screaming. I lost the plot. That night his eye and face was a right mess. After the game the oppo manager  apologised to my lad trying to gloss over it. My lad told him if his son ever comes near him again on a football pitch he will get his own back.

last game of the season. It's the KO cup final at Mansfield Town Football ground. The opponents who had won the league, Benevolent cup and Notts shield. Had to win this final for the grand slam. We were battering them 3-1 and the ball gets bladdered down field towards my lad in the goal. For some reason my lad was slow coming out then he set off like clappers the other kid was going for the ball as well. My lad timed it to perfection, ( his words not mine, he delayed his run out on purpose ) smashed the ball clear and followed through with his kick. It caught the lad in the chest and he was crying before he hit the deck. The opposition manager was going mad. The ref told the manager to calm down and said his son had made three late challenges during the game. My lad bent over and said something to the kid. My lads team went on to win 4-1 or 4-2.

After the game I was proud that they had won but was proud he had stood up for himself. It was a very strange feeling,  but something  happened that day in the sense that I knew he would look after himself. It was the best football I ever saw my son and his team play for the " Colliery".

I asked him what he said to the kid on the floor, he told me " that's for every kid you have kicked on purpose". Best thing is I paid Â£10 to have a copy of the game on a vhs tape.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 26, 2016)

Fantastic story PJ. Shame about the farcical organisation and hope he goes on to strength to strength. Will he run a track event in the summer. What distance?


----------



## chrisd (Jan 26, 2016)

Having a loving relationship, a really good job but more than that - giving us the most wonderful grand daughter and grandson I'm very proud of how our son has turned out


----------



## gregers (Jan 26, 2016)

ive got 3 boys,19/17/13
im proud of all of them including there faults.

my youngest has had to overcome a few problems from birth,yet took up karate and managed to get to blue belt.sadly he has stopped going but has shown interest in taking it back up again.
this is an achievement in itself considering he was born with bi lateral talipes,and suffers from hypo mobility syndrome.

son number 2,is currently working under an apprenticeship scheme and not only thoroughly enjoying it,his boss pays for his train fair and is well impressed with his can do attitude and his knowledge of computers etc.

eldest is working in a nursing home for dementia sufferers as a trainee chef,has only been there 2 months and already looking at on going promotion and training.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 26, 2016)

Seeing my lad receive his 2:1 degree after putting himself through difficult and very messy 16-19 late teen yrs - and now just very simply proud of the dedication and effort my daughter is putting into her university studies to do the very best she possibly can.


----------



## richart (Jan 26, 2016)

My daughter has her own Swim School business. Not bad for a 21 year old.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jan 26, 2016)

This thread is quite sad for me.

We have two sons, one with Asperger's Syndrome and the other with mild Autism. 

But please don't misunderstand me, I'm pleased for you all but a little bit saddened that I won't really experience similar emotions, with perhaps one exception. 

My son with mild Autism use to play football at colts level and he once won man of the match for scoring 2 goals in a winning cup tie. I was on cloud nine for a week.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 26, 2016)

My son Jonathan is 22 and I'm extremely proud of him, he was born at 28 weeks weighing 1lb 10 Ounces and just 11 inches long, he has all sorts of developmental issues, but went through main stream education, 2 years at Uni and has passed his Driving Test, nothing phases him and he has a heart of gold and will do anything for anyone, Love him to bits


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 27, 2016)

guest100718 said:



			My son has nearly completed Black ops 3.
		
Click to expand...

Thread winner!!


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 27, 2016)

My little girl is 4 and suffers Turner syndrome and cerebral palsy. This Sunday we just walked howletts zoo. I say we.  She walked half and then slept for 5 hours. But as the docs said her life would involve being wheelchair bound. You won't find a bigger smile than the one I had recently


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 27, 2016)

I had a few tears in my eye when my daughter won a talent contest singing don't cry for me Argentina.
 I have more tears now, she sadly passed away almost 10 years ago age 37.


----------



## upsidedown (Jan 27, 2016)

Very proud of my daughter, two Masters in Civil Engineering and about to  embark on the route for Charter ship.  Owns her own flat and recently part of this http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-leeds-35221910

Was also a Games maker for Olympics 2012 and volunteered for RWC 2015.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 27, 2016)

Papas1982 said:



			My little girl is 4 and suffers Turner syndrome and cerebral palsy. This Sunday we just walked howletts zoo. I say we.  She walked half and then slept for 5 hours. But as the docs said her life would involve being wheelchair bound. You won't find a bigger smile than the one I had recently 

Click to expand...

:thup:


----------



## Junior (Jan 27, 2016)

Great story Tony!  Is there an athletics club nearby you can take him too ??


----------



## chrisd (Jan 27, 2016)

I think that the thread highlights our pride at our children's achievements and some of the, seamingly, smaller ones are really much bigger in reality :whoo:


----------



## ADB (Jan 27, 2016)

JohnnyDee said:



			This thread is quite sad for me.

We have two sons, one with Asperger's Syndrome and the other with mild Autism. 

But please don't misunderstand me, I'm pleased for you all but a little bit saddened that I won't really experience similar emotions, with perhaps one exception. 

My son with mild Autism use to play football at colts level and he once won man of the match for scoring 2 goals in a winning cup tie. I was on cloud nine for a week.
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn't feel sad Johnny

Everyone's children are special in so many ways, with inviidual achievements all relative to personal circumstance. it is very competitive where I live with many children excelling at sport, school or music. My children often get a little down that they are not 'top' in anything, but I couldnt be prouder that they are just confident and happy - to me that's more important than anything.

Some stories on here putting a lump in my thoat, both through happiness and sadness - will give the kids and extra hug when I tuck them in tonight.


----------



## gregers (Jan 27, 2016)

JohnnyDee said:



			This thread is quite sad for me.

We have two sons, one with Asperger's Syndrome and the other with mild Autism. 

But please don't misunderstand me, I'm pleased for you all but a little bit saddened that I won't really experience similar emotions, with perhaps one exception. 

My son with mild Autism use to play football at colts level and he once won man of the match for scoring 2 goals in a winning cup tie. I was on cloud nine for a week.
		
Click to expand...


i defo know how you feel bud,my youngest as said was born with bi lateral tailipes(club feet).
in october last year he was diagnosed with being in the asd spectrum with aspergers.HUGE learning curve for us.
he had a total floor meltdown in november which resulted in us removing him from school and home schooling him now.
trying to get him an educational health plan in place and statemented.long long road.

your lad who loves his football,GOOD FOR HIM.:clap:


----------



## Big D 88 (Jan 27, 2016)

gregers said:



			i defo know how you feel bud,my youngest as said was born with bi lateral tailipes(club feet).
in october last year he was diagnosed with being in the asd spectrum with aspergers.HUGE learning curve for us.
he had a total floor meltdown in november which resulted in us removing him from school and home schooling him now.
trying to get him an educational health plan in place and statemented.long long road.

your lad who loves his football,GOOD FOR HIM.:clap:
		
Click to expand...

Some fantastic stories here

My daughter turns 4 next month - she's still to the day never walked unaided.

Born with bi lateral Hip Dysplasia, she has spent her life in and out of spica's (casts). When out, she has physio and a walking frame to help her.

Not once has she ever let it get to her, she attends dance classes, goes swimming at my work, and literally has a smile on her face 24/7

Shes bright as a button too!

Gregers - your post made me smile as my daughter doesnt have hypo mobility but also suffers with weak muscles, we were at a specialist centre yesterday for more tests, and she just sits there and lets the nurses take blood and everything.

When going to theatre, she even instructs the nurse which hand to put her cannula in and which arm to do her blood pressure on

god i love her!


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jan 27, 2016)

gregers said:



			i defo know how you feel bud,my youngest as said was born with bi lateral tailipes(club feet).
in october last year he was diagnosed with being in the asd spectrum with aspergers.HUGE learning curve for us.
he had a total floor meltdown in november which resulted in us removing him from school and home schooling him now.
trying to get him an educational health plan in place and statemented.long long road.

your lad who loves his football,GOOD FOR HIM.:clap:
		
Click to expand...

Hi Gregers,

Our lads aren't really lads any more to be fair and are 30 & 28 respectively.

When my eldest was diagnosed with Asperger's (1989) virtually no-one but Autistic Spectrum experts had heard of it. Not even our GP!

Thankfully it's more widely recognised now although that's not to say it makes things any easier. My advice is shout loud and shout long to get your lad statemented. We had to fight tooth and nail but eventually got ours in place and along with that came an element of support until he finished school.

The problem we have had is that on turning 18 it's a bit of a postcode lottery in being able to access practical levels of support, and real assistance is very patchy depending on where you live. 

Best of luck with you and your family for the future and if I can be of any help then please do feel free to PM me.


----------



## NWJocko (Jan 27, 2016)

gregers said:



			i defo know how you feel bud,my youngest as said was born with bi lateral tailipes(club feet).
in october last year he was diagnosed with being in the asd spectrum with aspergers.HUGE learning curve for us.
he had a total floor meltdown in november which resulted in us removing him from school and home schooling him now.
trying to get him an educational health plan in place and statemented.long long road.

your lad who loves his football,GOOD FOR HIM.:clap:
		
Click to expand...

Good luck with the statementing process, we had a long battle with the Education Authority that nearly broke us in more ways than one but worth it . Feel free to pm me if any questions etc :thup:

Older daughter has ASD, proud every day at how far she's come, reading her school books to me and doing homework with her a pleasure I didn't know I'd ever have.

Younger  daughter is incredible with her older sister, we're very lucky


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jan 27, 2016)

NWJocko said:



			Good luck with the statementing process, we had a long battle with the Education Authority that nearly broke us in more ways than one but worth it . Feel free to pm me if any questions etc :thup:
		
Click to expand...

This is so true. It took countless meetings, demands and refusing to accept no for an answer before we got our son statemented. Back then Education Authorities didn't want to spend so much as one single extra penny on 'special needs' cases, and I'm sure very little has changed in 23 years. It's a disgrace!!

Congrats to your daughter too. That's brilliant!!:thup:


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 28, 2016)

Daughter #1 Barrister in the Cabinet Office, specialising in European criminal law in the run up to the referendum.
Son #1 Technical Director with a firm specialising in Environmental Sciences.
Son #2 National Operations Manager for a bank.
Daughter #2 ill with lupus and a constant worry... but a great mum to our #1 g'daughter.
Son #3 golf pro - so that's how you're supposed to hit a ball!
Daughter #3 recently retrained as a teacher, and started teaching in Sept.


----------



## apj0524 (Jan 28, 2016)

My daughter never ceases to amaze with the small achievements she makes in life, slightly different tale to some of these, because, when she was born she had a stroke that left her with some brain damage, and she has had three strokes since then, each one setting her back in life, but every time she has had set back in school, college or life she picks herself up and gets on with the cards she has been dealt with.

She never will achieve the heights in life we all hope for our children but everyday she gets herself out in the world and tackles a new challenge she makes me the proudest of the proud


----------



## Rooter (Jan 28, 2016)

Some truly humbling stories told, thank you all for sharing. I hope your kids keep amazing you every day!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jan 28, 2016)

Really pleased to see you are encouraging him to take up outdoor pursuits Tony instead of sitting in front of a games console all night  :thup:

I used to be a bit of an athlete so enjoyed reading your post, fingers crossed he keeps improving


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 28, 2016)

drive4show said:



			Really pleased to see you are encouraging him to take up outdoor pursuits Tony instead of sitting in front of a games console all night  :thup:

I used to be a bit of an athlete so enjoyed reading your post, fingers crossed he keeps improving  

Click to expand...

Thx mate will do.

Some really inspirational reads in this thread great to see some proud parents.


----------



## gregers (Jan 28, 2016)

thanks for the feedback guys.
does make you take a hard look at yourself when reading some of the posts on here,puts it all into perspective and for the grace of god/allah (other deities are available) go i. 
looks like ive got to purchase a MEGAPHONE THEN.
trying to get through the wall my boy constantly builds himself,wears us all out mentally.but when we do manage it,its great to see him interact.but at his terms,


----------



## richart (Jan 28, 2016)

Rooter said:



			Some truly humbling stories told, thank you all for sharing. I hope your kids keep amazing you every day!
		
Click to expand...

 Totally agree.:thup: 

I seemed to get something in my eye, when reading some of the posts.


----------



## JustOne (Jan 29, 2016)

Tashyboy said:



			My lad timed it to perfection, ( his words not mine, he delayed his run out on purpose ) smashed the ball clear and followed through with his kick. It caught the lad in the chest and he was crying before he hit the deck.
		
Click to expand...

Wow... you must be sooooo proud of your hooligan son


----------



## gregers (Jan 29, 2016)

JustOne said:



			Wow... you must be sooooo proud of your hooligan son 

Click to expand...


i would be,
better for it to be on the pitch rather then them having a punch up after wards,and it taught the other kid a bit of respect to his fellow players.


----------



## TopOfTheFlop (Jan 29, 2016)

Some great posts and as a new Dad to our little 18 month old girl everyday is a proud day as she learns something new. We got given a red book by the hospital when she was born about all her firsts and to blog it and notice when she does it. Looking through the book you wouldn't think you would notice the things the book was suggested but as each day/week passed and she did them ( lifting her head up being on her tummy unaided) or (rolling over on her own) I was just amazed at how even the little things are still moments to make you proud. 

But what makes me more amazed and humbled is as I read these posts is the people (you the parents) who write them are the people who make all these moments possible and we mustn't forget this. Without good parenting we aren't giving our children the best possibility in whatever situation they face. So I want to commend my parents for allowing me to get where I am and do things I loved to do and to all us younger parents to really try and set the same example that our folks and all you parents on here so obviously do!

Pass me the kleenex!!!!!


----------



## Bazzatron (Jan 29, 2016)

williamalex1 said:



			I had a few tears in my eye when my daughter won a talent contest singing don't cry for me Argentina.
 I have more tears now, she sadly passed away almost 10 years ago age 37.
		
Click to expand...

Bloody awful that is.


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 26, 2016)

pokerjoke said:



			I know I am not the only one with kids so I want to here your proud moments with loads of feel good factor.
I might go on a bit here.

When I was 9 I joined our local football club it was called S.O.S and was in Ilfracombe where I was born.
It had about 30 members ranging from 9-11 year olds,we travelled all over the country playing Boarding school teams.

When I was 11 we decided to make a break off club for Athletics and it was called I.C.T.
I was still in I.C.T at 21 years of age after becoming chairman at 16 and once again we travelled the country doing 10 milers and half marathons.
When I was 12 and 13 I ran in the all England cross country championships and was the 3rd best runner in Devon.

I can honestly say these were the best years of my childhood and I have life long friends of over 40 years.

Now I am a bit of a walking disaster and full of injuries and non of them due to running all football related.

Now I have a son who is 8 1/2 and he has been running for 7 months,we started running twice a week and his first run was 3 laps of the local park in 1.31,1.23 and 1.20 he now does 12 laps under 1.15 interval training.
We have also done a couple of 2 mile road runs with me along side on my bike.

Well last week he got asked to run for his school in the school cross country over a 1500 metre course against all the local schools up to 11 years of age boys and girls together.
I can tell you now it was so badly organised it was untrue but that's a long story.

So everyone started together about 350 runners around a very muddy 2 fields a couple of hills and a little bit of off roading.

He got a slow start and was about 100th after 100 yards and he found it hard to get around the mad ones who were sprinting off like headless chickens and to be fair it wasn't a spectator friendly course so I had to stand about 400 metres from the finish so I could run across to the finishing line to see him finish.
As you do when your a parent as soon as I saw him I was yelling him on and he was flying and catching others still and looking quite fresh,anyway I told him he had 400 to go and to push it and I ran to the finish.

He put in a good finish and came in the top 20[final results to be confirmed] and he was about 25 seconds behind the winner.
Not knowing any ones age it really did seem he might have only got beaten by 2 his age and they were all within 5 seconds,the first 3 were clearly older and ahead of the pack.
The good thing is it was his first race ever and his school doesn't do cross country when other schools do so I can only see improvement next time.

I was so proud and I don't mind admitting it brought a tear to my eye it brought back so many memories of good times.
Watch out in years to come Ryan Reed will be a very good runner.

I look forward to some great stories.
		
Click to expand...


Just a quick update for anyone that's interested.

I took my son down to Braunton's running track recently to get him to run a timed mile just to get some sort of idea of how fast he was running.
We got there about 1.00pm after him walking around Ilfracombe golf course beforehand and told him to go off steady and speed up gradually and then finish strong he posted a time of 6m 33s and still not even 9 years old till July.

I was expecting a time in between 7 and 7.30 so I was pleasantly surprised.

On returning home I thought I would do some research on the world record for an 8 year old but could only find American times and the best was 5m 28s so about a minute behind.

He has been training hard and is improving every time he runs so will give it another go in a few months time.


----------



## pokerjoke (Nov 18, 2016)

pokerjoke said:



			I know I am not the only one with kids so I want to here your proud moments with loads of feel good factor.
I might go on a bit here.

When I was 9 I joined our local football club it was called S.O.S and was in Ilfracombe where I was born.
It had about 30 members ranging from 9-11 year olds,we travelled all over the country playing Boarding school teams.

When I was 11 we decided to make a break off club for Athletics and it was called I.C.T.
I was still in I.C.T at 21 years of age after becoming chairman at 16 and once again we travelled the country doing 10 milers and half marathons.
When I was 12 and 13 I ran in the all England cross country championships and was the 3rd best runner in Devon.

I can honestly say these were the best years of my childhood and I have life long friends of over 40 years.

Now I am a bit of a walking disaster and full of injuries and non of them due to running all football related.

Now I have a son who is 8 1/2 and he has been running for 7 months,we started running twice a week and his first run was 3 laps of the local park in 1.31,1.23 and 1.20 he now does 12 laps under 1.15 interval training.
We have also done a couple of 2 mile road runs with me along side on my bike.

Well last week he got asked to run for his school in the school cross country over a 1500 metre course against all the local schools up to 11 years of age boys and girls together.
I can tell you now it was so badly organised it was untrue but that's a long story.

So everyone started together about 350 runners around a very muddy 2 fields a couple of hills and a little bit of off roading.

He got a slow start and was about 100th after 100 yards and he found it hard to get around the mad ones who were sprinting off like headless chickens and to be fair it wasn't a spectator friendly course so I had to stand about 400 metres from the finish so I could run across to the finishing line to see him finish.
As you do when your a parent as soon as I saw him I was yelling him on and he was flying and catching others still and looking quite fresh,anyway I told him he had 400 to go and to push it and I ran to the finish.

He put in a good finish and came in the top 20[final results to be confirmed] and he was about 25 seconds behind the winner.
Not knowing any ones age it really did seem he might have only got beaten by 2 his age and they were all within 5 seconds,the first 3 were clearly older and ahead of the pack.
The good thing is it was his first race ever and his school doesn't do cross country when other schools do so I can only see improvement next time.

I was so proud and I don't mind admitting it brought a tear to my eye it brought back so many memories of good times.
Watch out in years to come Ryan Reed will be a very good runner.

I look forward to some great stories.
		
Click to expand...


Just going back over this thread and there were some inspirational stories and well worth starting.

Just an update Ryan is still running which is good

Last week he completed the same race as above and came home first,he has been training very hard and I knew he had improved a lot but seeing him win was a shock.

He has just starting a 6 week taster session at Taunton AC with a hope to joining the full set up soon as they have a long waiting list.

You can follow his journey on FB just type in the Boy in Blue please subscribe if you can as it gives him a boost and of course its free,thx much appreciated.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 18, 2016)

pokerjoke said:



			Just going back over this thread and there were some inspirational stories and well worth starting.

Just an update Ryan is still running which is good

Last week he completed the same race as above and came home first,he has been training very hard and I knew he had improved a lot but seeing him win was a shock.

He has just starting a 6 week taster session at Taunton AC with a hope to joining the full set up soon as they have a long waiting list.

You can follow his journey on FB just type in the Boy in Blue please subscribe if you can as it gives him a boost and of course its free,thx much appreciated.
		
Click to expand...

And we can follow on Twitter for all us non-faceache types. He's doing great Tony, tell him to keep updating as we're watching out for his posts.


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 18, 2016)

Found out we are expecting baby , due in the summer so early days but cant wait to join this thread! day one I will be a very proud dad !


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 18, 2016)

pauljames87 said:



			Found out we are expecting baby , due in the summer so early days but cant wait to join this thread! day one I will be a very proud dad !
		
Click to expand...

Congratulations,best feeling ever.


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 18, 2016)

Pin-seeker said:



			Congratulations,best feeling ever.
		
Click to expand...

thank you, may ruin my quest for next year but hey ho lol


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 30, 2017)

pokerjoke said:



			Just going back over this thread and there were some inspirational stories and well worth starting.

Just an update Ryan is still running which is good

Last week he completed the same race as above and came home first,he has been training very hard and I knew he had improved a lot but seeing him win was a shock.

He has just starting a 6 week taster session at Taunton AC with a hope to joining the full set up soon as they have a long waiting list.

You can follow his journey on FB just type in the Boy in Blue please subscribe if you can as it gives him a boost and of course its free,thx much appreciated.
		
Click to expand...

Ryans 2nd Somerset Schools CC today and again he came first.

He had Monday last week off school due to sickness and has had a cough and snivel most of the week so was a bit under par and had a tough battle with another boy and prevailed by about 3 yards.

Once again he has trained hard since the last run so more of the same.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 30, 2017)

pokerjoke said:



			Ryans 2nd Somerset Schools CC today and again he came first.

He had Monday last week off school due to sickness and has had a cough and snivel most of the week so was a bit under par and had a tough battle with another boy and prevailed by about 3 yards.

Once again he has trained hard since the last run so more of the same.
		
Click to expand...

Nice one,probably made the win even better having to fight for it and not feeling 100%


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 30, 2017)

pokerjoke said:



			Ryans 2nd Somerset Schools CC today and again he came first.

He had Monday last week off school due to sickness and has had a cough and snivel most of the week so was a bit under par and had a tough battle with another boy and prevailed by about 3 yards.

Once again he has trained hard since the last run so more of the same.
		
Click to expand...

Great news Tony, was going to email you to ask if he was alright as Twitter has been quiet.
Great news on his run, big congratulations to him. Make sure he gets plenty of rest as his immune system will be weakened after exerting himself in his run and his sickness last week.


----------



## sawtooth (Jan 30, 2017)

That's awesome Tony and I'll be looking out for the name!

Very proud of my son too, ordinary background no prep school or anything like that. He passed entrance exams (11+) in 2010 to get into a grammar. Made top 100 from over 600 kids. 6 years on he gets 8 A* and 3 A's in his GCSE results. 1-2 of his classmates got 11 A* 

Now doing his A-levels and from this state funded school/academy about 20% of the pupils YoY go on to Oxbridge. Fingers crossed.

PS. He obviously gets his brains from his mother


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 30, 2017)

Pin-seeker said:



			Nice one,probably made the win even better having to fight for it and not feeling 100%
		
Click to expand...

Yes it did.
I was actually nervous all day don't know what I will be like when he gets to the Southwest Champs in the future.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 30, 2017)

sawtooth said:



			That's awesome Tony and I'll be looking out for the name!

Very proud of my son too, ordinary background no prep school or anything like that. He passed entrance exams (11+) in 2010 to get into a grammar. Made top 100 from over 600 kids. 6 years on he gets 8 A* and 3 A's in his GCSE results. 1-2 of his classmates got 11 A* 

Now doing his A-levels and from this state funded school/academy about 20% of the pupils YoY go on to Oxbridge. Fingers crossed.

PS. He obviously gets his brains from his mother 

Click to expand...

Yes I think your right.

I just hope he hasn't got your looks.

That's mightily impressive results mate does make you proud doesn't it around all the crap in this world.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 30, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			Great news Tony, was going to email you to ask if he was alright as Twitter has been quiet.
Great news on his run, big congratulations to him. Make sure he gets plenty of rest as his immune system will be weakened after exerting himself in his run and his sickness last week.
		
Click to expand...

Yes will do mate.
I believe he is now more on Instagram than Twitter,have done a video today but as usual its not great but I will improve over time.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 31, 2017)

Very proud of my daughter Lydia.
About three years ago she was in a dead end job she hated. 
She had always wanted to be a paramedic but thought she had "missed the boat".
Then our regional ambulance service (SECAMB) started recruiting and she went for an interview to become a controller. She passed with flying colours and for the past two years had been based in Lewes answering emergency calls etc. She absolutely loved it, but still hankered after being at the "sharp end".
She has now passed all of her exams and tests to become an emergency care support worker, and after four weeks of intensive driving tests now finds herself operating out of Polegate as an ambulance driver!
She is going to continue in this role for the next couple of years whilst studying to get her "dream" job as a paramedic. I have absolutely no doubt whatsoever that she will achieve this. Every test and exam she has taken, she has passed with flying colours. Nothing is holding her back in her desire to reach her goal.
I love her to bits, and am as proud as anything that she is doing so well.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 31, 2017)

Smiffy said:



			Very proud of my daughter Lydia.
About three years ago she was in a dead end job she hated. 
She had always wanted to be a paramedic but thought she had "missed the boat".
Then our regional ambulance service (SECAMB) started recruiting and she went for an interview to become a controller. She passed with flying colours and for the past two years had been based in Lewes answering emergency calls etc. She absolutely loved it, but still hankered after being at the "sharp end".
She has now passed all of her exams and tests to become an emergency care support worker, and after four weeks of intensive driving tests now finds herself operating out of Polegate as an ambulance driver!
She is going to continue in this role for the next couple of years whilst studying to get her "dream" job as a paramedic. I have absolutely no doubt whatsoever that she will achieve this. Every test and exam she has taken, she has passed with flying colours. Nothing is holding her back in her desire to reach her goal.
I love her to bits, and am as proud as anything that she is doing so well.
View attachment 21856
View attachment 21857
View attachment 21858

Click to expand...

Well done her that's commitment for you thanks for sharing mate.


----------



## DRW (Jan 31, 2017)

Some very moving stories above.

I just wish to see my two children healthy and happy in life, the rest is just details.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 31, 2017)

pokerjoke said:



			Well done her that's commitment for you thanks for sharing mate.
		
Click to expand...

Her ultimate aim would be to get on the helicopters but I don't think it's an easy procedure to move up to there from the Ambulance service.
They have to apply from outside I think (if I understood my last conversation with her properly!!).


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 31, 2017)

Proud of my daughter.  Doing a 3 day a week volunteering job working in Amnesty International Internal Comms department in the AI International Secretariat London; 2 days working for a financial adviser practice - not because she wants to go into that area - but it's good experience on the CV - and she gets paid; and works long shifts Sat and/or Sunday at the golf club.  

Proud of my son: ploughing his own furrow.  Doing whatever temporary work he can get to enable him to pursue his passion in music - his band and putting on shows and min-festivals.  Just hoping he'll soon be able to stand on his own and not depend upon Bank of MAD 

talking of which - his bands new released music - OK so no everyone's bag 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gmZYYlr2XCs


----------



## Spear-Chucker (Jan 31, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Proud of my daughter.  Doing a 3 day a week volunteering job working in Amnesty International Internal Comms department in the AI International Secretariat London; 2 days working for a financial adviser practice - not because she wants to go into that area - but it's good experience on the CV - and she gets paid; and works long shifts Sat and/or Sunday at the golf club.  

Proud of my son: ploughing his own furrow.  Doing whatever temporary work he can get to enable him to pursue his passion in music - his band and putting on shows and min-festivals.  Just hoping he'll soon be able to stand on his own and not depend upon Bank of MAD 

talking of which - *his bands new released music* - OK so no everyone's bag 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gmZYYlr2XCs

Click to expand...

Good to hear your lads music again, they're tremendous.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 31, 2017)

Spear-Chucker said:



			Good to hear your lads music again, they're tremendous.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers - I'll let him know.  Apparently they are quite tight...and on the verge of 'breaking' in the scene - or so he tells me...I dunno.  He tells me they are signed to US and a Chinese 'labels' and hoping to go to China this year.  They seem particularly popular in Germany.


----------



## Dando (Jan 31, 2017)

Smiffy said:



			Her ultimate aim would be to get on the helicopters but I don't think it's an easy procedure to move up to there from the Ambulance service.
They have to apply from outside I think (if I understood my last conversation with her properly!!).


Click to expand...

sent you a PM


----------



## Spear-Chucker (Jan 31, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Cheers - I'll let him know.  Apparently they are quite tight...and on the verge of 'breaking' in the scene - or so he tells me...I dunno.  He tells me they are signed to US and a Chinese 'labels' and hoping to go to China this year.  They seem particularly popular in Germany.
		
Click to expand...

That's excellent news! Fingers crossed for them as it's such a tough environment these days. Exposure has never been better with so many online media outlets but earning a living is tough to start with. Can see the US picking them up, the hardcore scene is really strong there, particularly Florida of all places... Their type of music is _soooo _hard to play well, song construction and timing has to be flawless. They've no worries!!


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jan 31, 2017)

My boy has recently learnt to spit when brushing his teeth (finally) and ate a whole bowl of cereal without making a mess!


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 31, 2017)

ScienceBoy said:



			My boy has recently learnt to spit when brushing his teeth (finally) and ate a whole bowl of cereal without making a mess!
		
Click to expand...


Fair play to him, but he _*is*_ 28


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 31, 2017)

Spear-Chucker said:



			That's excellent news! Fingers crossed for them as it's such a tough environment these days. Exposure has never been better with so many online media outlets but earning a living is tough to start with. Can see the US picking them up, the hardcore scene is really strong there, particularly Florida of all places... Their type of music is _soooo _hard to play well, song construction and timing has to be flawless. They've no worries!!
		
Click to expand...

Though I might not be the greatest fan of their music when I listen I can 'get it' - and I can certainly hear that they are good instrumentally.  My son writes most of their stuff - well I think he comes up with the structure and the basic ideas and the other guys do their stuff to develop the track.  It is tough - it's a real struggle - but he is convinced if they keep going they are good enough to get there (wherever that is) - and your feedback is encouraging - for ME 

And of course - do spread the word amongst fellow hard core fans :thup:


----------



## ADB (Jan 31, 2017)

Smiffy said:



			Very proud of my daughter Lydia.
About three years ago she was in a dead end job she hated. 
She had always wanted to be a paramedic but thought she had "missed the boat".
Then our regional ambulance service (SECAMB) started recruiting and she went for an interview to become a controller. She passed with flying colours and for the past two years had been based in Lewes answering emergency calls etc. She absolutely loved it, but still hankered after being at the "sharp end".
She has now passed all of her exams and tests to become an emergency care support worker, and after four weeks of intensive driving tests now finds herself operating out of Polegate as an ambulance driver!
She is going to continue in this role for the next couple of years whilst studying to get her "dream" job as a paramedic. I have absolutely no doubt whatsoever that she will achieve this. Every test and exam she has taken, she has passed with flying colours. Nothing is holding her back in her desire to reach her goal.
I love her to bits, and am as proud as anything that she is doing so well.
View attachment 21856
View attachment 21857
View attachment 21858

Click to expand...

Hi Rob, my brother is a senior paramedic in the London Ambulance Service if she needs any advice / guidance. Let me know mate.

Wish her well and you should be proud!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 31, 2017)

Smiffy said:



			Very proud of my daughter Lydia.
About three years ago she was in a dead end job she hated. 
She had always wanted to be a paramedic but thought she had "missed the boat".
Then our regional ambulance service (SECAMB) started recruiting and she went for an interview to become a controller. She passed with flying colours and for the past two years had been based in Lewes answering emergency calls etc. She absolutely loved it, but still hankered after being at the "sharp end".
She has now passed all of her exams and tests to become an emergency care support worker, and after four weeks of intensive driving tests now finds herself operating out of Polegate as an ambulance driver!
She is going to continue in this role for the next couple of years whilst studying to get her "dream" job as a paramedic. I have absolutely no doubt whatsoever that she will achieve this. Every test and exam she has taken, she has passed with flying colours. Nothing is holding her back in her desire to reach her goal.
I love her to bits, and am as proud as anything that she is doing so well.
View attachment 21856
View attachment 21857
View attachment 21858

Click to expand...

That's brilliant Smithy and you should rightly feel proud - always will have the upmost respect for any paramedic


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 1, 2017)

ADB said:



			Hi Rob, my brother is a senior paramedic in the London Ambulance Service if she needs any advice / guidance. Let me know mate.

Wish her well and you should be proud!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks mate. Will be seeing her Friday and pass your comments on.



Liverpoolphil said:



			That's brilliant Smithy and you should rightly feel proud - always will have the upmost respect for any paramedic
		
Click to expand...

Same as that Phil. She loves her job. Her eyes light up whenever she talks about it. And she has made some amazing new friends.
Just got a bit worried whilst she was going through her driver training, especially in the response cars, but she assured me that all the things I had advised her about when I used to ride motorbikes helped her no end, which made me feel good.
I was always acutely aware of road conditions, road layout, and looking ahead for potential dangers, and I used to tell her what I was doing through the intercoms in the helmets. This gave her good road craft and she said it helped her no end during her training. At least I did something right!


----------



## chrisd (Feb 1, 2017)

Smiffy said:



			Thanks mate. Will be seeing her Friday and pass your comments on.



Same as that Phil. She loves her job. Her eyes light up whenever she talks about it. And she has made some amazing new friends.
Just got a bit worried whilst she was going through her driver training, especially in the response cars, but she assured me that all the things I had advised her about when I used to ride motorbikes helped her no end, which made me feel good.
I was always acutely aware of road conditions, road layout, and looking ahead for potential dangers, and I used to tell her what I was doing through the intercoms in the helmets. This gave her good road craft and she said it helped her no end during her training. At least I did something right!
		
Click to expand...

Its a great feeling when your kid's do well. I wish her the best of luck!


----------



## Bazzatron (Feb 1, 2017)

Had my first child on Friday, hope to be posting in this thread more often


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 2, 2017)

Bazzatron said:



			Had my first child on Friday, hope to be posting in this thread more often 

Click to expand...

Wooo hooo - congrats sir to you and your partner!  Though you can probably forget much golf for the next 10 yrs


----------



## xcore (Feb 2, 2017)

Finally got my 3 year old potty trained! Has been for 2 weeks with no accidents so far.


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 4, 2017)

My son Ryan ran and won the Somerset schools cross country champs today and will now hopefully go onto the nationals[not 100%] sure if this is the route they take but I believe the next level is where he needs to be.

It does seem in this country though that they don't like youngsters running too far and until he is 12 that's when the distance increases and the races get more competitive.

Although he only won by a couple of seconds the first 4 were well clear.

The good news is he is going in the right direction and looked so strong even though the race at 1600 metres is way to short for him.

Don't really know why I was so nervous but I have been all week probably more than him.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 4, 2017)

Great news Tony, please give him my congratulations.


----------



## Rooter (Mar 4, 2017)

That's awesome tony! My 2 eldest are getting into it, entered them for the kids race pre my 10K, it's only 1k but they are training seriously! The boy sprints and knackers himself, but Ruby goes at a sensible pace and runs it all! Just glad they are out and enjoying it! The school does a cross country club from year 5 and they both want in now!


----------



## upsidedown (Mar 4, 2017)

Nice one PJ junior


----------



## ScienceBoy (Mar 5, 2017)

My 18 month practically puts himself to bed at 6pm on the dot, if not slightly earlier. Then sleeps through till almost 6 am.

Couldn't be more proud!

Biggest fear outside the standard ones is that he won't keep this habit up. I hear all the horror stories! All my work to build a solid bedtime and daily routine, took me 2 weeks of work, was worth it for the 3 hours my wife and I get to ourselves every night.

Slept like an angel all his life, it's all a new dad could wish for after the usual important things.


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 11, 2020)

Wow it’s been 3 years since the last post.
I thought I would do an update of my son’s progress in Athletics.
I actually went through all the posts again and once again a pleasure to read,some inspirational reads.
Some were just having or had had newborns and are equally as proud.
Ryan is 12 now 13 in July so currently runs U13 races.
He is a full blown member of Taunton athletics club and is currently in the endurance group where he does Tuesday and Thursday with about 20 others.
On Saturday he ran at Bournemouth in the U15 and qualified for the English schools cc at Sefton Park In Liverpool in March and also will run the Nationals at Loughborough the week before.
Yesterday just 2 days after Bournemouth he won the Somerset schools year 8 cc by 21 seconds.
He trains 4 times a week sometimes 5 depending if he has a football match or not.
He plays for Galmington and he’s got a great left foot,currently top goal scorer from left midfield,and will run all day.
Once again super proud and onwards and upwards.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Feb 11, 2020)

My now 4 year old can fart like a trooper


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 11, 2020)

ScienceBoy said:



			My now 4 year old can fart like a trooper
		
Click to expand...

That’s twice you’ve added nothing to what is a very good thread.
She must be proud of her dad


----------



## Wolf (Feb 11, 2020)

Just read through this snd nice to see people's happy and proud moments.

As a father of 6 children (4 girls, 2 boys) I've had many moments over the years, my oldest at 15 put on a charity evening for Leukaemia after she lost her best friend to it, during that she choreographed  and danced alone a contemporary dance piece to her friends favourite song she pulled the whole thing off depsite the tears flowing from her eyes in front on 300 on looking adults. I held her so tight afterwards and cried with her.

My oldest boy getting a story published when he was 13. My youngest lad competing in national under 15s Go Kart championship at the tender age of 9. My 8 year old daughter placed 3rd in her first ever county gymnastics event. My youngest daughter simply managing to get out of bed is an achievement.

But despite all the above and many other moments over the years one of the things im most proud of is my 14 year old daughter. She came home a few months ago and sat me down saying she wanted a chat, alsorts as parent go through your mind but she sat there calmly and just said "Dad I think im gay, I've got a girlfriend and I simply don't see boys in anyway but friends but I find girls attractive". I was so proud she could come to me, sit and talk calmly about her feelings and give an insight into who she is. We shared a hug, had a chat then went for a milkshake.


----------



## Cherry13 (Feb 11, 2020)

pokerjoke said:



			That’s twice you’ve added nothing to what is a very good thread.
She must be proud of her dad
		
Click to expand...

It’s a bit of humour and I chuckled when read it.  

My 2 and a half year old finds it hilarious when he pumps!  Maybe that’s the audience for the comment, but hey, who’s judging?


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 11, 2020)

Cherry13 said:



			It’s a bit of humour and I chuckled when read it. 

My 2 and a half year old finds it hilarious when he pumps!  Maybe that’s the audience for the comment, but hey, who’s judging?
		
Click to expand...

Well if the thread was what does you child find funny or what does your child do that makes you laugh,then I might of chuckled myself,unfortunately it’s not.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Feb 11, 2020)

pokerjoke said:



			That’s twice you’ve added nothing to what is a very good thread.
		
Click to expand...

Twice? Check my post count...


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 11, 2020)

ScienceBoy said:



			Twice? Check my post count...
		
Click to expand...

I did
One added something


----------



## ScienceBoy (Feb 11, 2020)

pokerjoke said:



			I did
One added something
		
Click to expand...

I might have written something of value to a three by the time I hit 10k, not likely but it could happen!


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 11, 2020)

pokerjoke said:



			I did
One added something
		
Click to expand...

i'd be very, very suprised by that


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 11, 2020)

My lad got his purple belt for kickboxing on Sunday.
I was a little worried at grading,But he smashed it 😊


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 11, 2020)

Cherry13 said:



			It’s a bit of humour and I chuckled when read it. 

My 2 and a half year old finds it hilarious when he pumps!  Maybe that’s the audience for the comment, but hey, who’s judging?
		
Click to expand...

I couldn’t be more proud of my 2 and a half year old as she now pulls down her nappy and goes for a 💩 on her potty - she seems to take great delight in saying how smelly it is 😂 she likes a good fart as well


----------



## SteveW86 (Feb 11, 2020)

5 months being a dad now, it’s been a bit of a rocky rollercoaster.

Born breech and via c-section, a hip scan at 6 weeks showed she had hip dysplasia. That meant we entered a 16 week programme with her wearing a pavlik harness (first 6 weeks 24/7, then gradually weaning her off it), no delays in the treatment and all being well, tomorrow night will be the last night she has to wear it.

As always when they are this young I think it’s harder on the parents than it is on the baby as they don’t know any different. It has likely had a knock on effect and will delay her rolling over/crawling but I’m sure she will catch up. Unfortunately also rules out trampolines and bouncy castles for her when older.


----------



## JamesR (Feb 12, 2020)

I’m not a father, and at times I’ve wondered if I’ve been missing out as a result.
I’ve decided, based on the wonderful content of this thread, that I am missing out...











... I don’t have anyone else to blame when I fart 🤭🤗😱🤣🤣


----------



## fundy (Feb 12, 2020)

JamesR said:



			I’m not a father, and at times I’ve wondered if I’ve been missing out as a result.
I’ve decided, based on the wonderful content of this thread, that I am missing out...











... I don’t have anyone else to blame when I fart 🤭🤗😱🤣🤣
		
Click to expand...


Was in the same boat until I got a dog


----------



## SteveW86 (Feb 13, 2020)

Following up on my post from the other day, little one given the all clear on her hips this morning. No more harness for her now, so a pretty happy set of parents.

Next check up in 3 months, so hopefully no regression.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 13, 2020)

SteveW86 said:



			Following up on my post from the other day, little one given the all clear on her hips this morning. No more harness for her now, so a pretty happy set of parents.

Next check up in 3 months, so hopefully no regression.
		
Click to expand...

Happy days. Has the longer term prognosis shifted at all or dependent on shorter term achievements?


----------



## SteveW86 (Feb 13, 2020)

From what I understand she has done very well and it’s rare that they go backwards. The important thing is it was spotted early and treated straight away.

I couldn’t fault the hospital staff, it has given me a much greater appreciation of our NHS. When diagnosed we joined a couple of Facebook support groups and some other of the figures being quoted by Americans on the costs of care for the same problem were eye watering.

We were also very fortunate that the Southampton hospital is rated extremely highly for hip dysplasia due to the programme they run, it seems they run a 4 week longer programme than normal. They also have a research clinic there funded by an American university, so we are now part of a research programme for hip dysplasia until she is 18. Also very lucky that we live 10 minutes from the hospital so it wasn’t too much of a logistical nightmare going every week, and work just let me turn up late on that day without making up the time.

First night in 16 weeks without a harness on and she is currently snoozing away


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 13, 2020)

SteveW86 said:



			From what I understand she has done very well and it’s rare that they go backwards. The important thing is it was spotted early and treated straight away.

I couldn’t fault the hospital staff, it has given me a much greater appreciation of our NHS. When diagnosed we joined a couple of Facebook support groups and some other of the figures being quoted by Americans on the costs of care for the same problem were eye watering.

We were also very fortunate that the Southampton hospital is rated extremely highly for hip dysplasia due to the programme they run, it seems they run a 4 week longer programme than normal. They also have a research clinic there funded by an American university, so we are now part of a research programme for hip dysplasia until she is 18. Also very lucky that we live 10 minutes from the hospital so it wasn’t too much of a logistical nightmare going every week, and work just let me turn up late on that day without making up the time.

First night in 16 weeks without a harness on and she is currently snoozing away
		
Click to expand...

I know about Southampton as we do a lot of shared learning with their ICU especially in paediatric ICU so clear to see how it gets rated so highly. Glad things are moving forward and hopefully progress will keep going and that by the time she turns 18 (and has found boys and booze) research will have moved on significantly and that she can benefit


----------



## ColchesterFC (Feb 25, 2020)

My two boys often get dragged along to craft fairs with Mrs Colch as part of her work when I'm away offshore. Younger Colch Jnr (8 years old) asked if he could make and sell his own products at the fairs so he can make his own money. He decided to make fridge magnets, so I gave him the stake money to buy what he needed to get started (which he will be paying back) and he has been busy making them and taking photos to try to sell them and has put together his own business page on Facebook. Someone shared his page in Plymouth today and he now thinks he's famous.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 26, 2020)

ColchesterFC said:



			My two boys often get dragged along to craft fairs with Mrs Colch as part of her work when I'm away offshore. Younger Colch Jnr (8 years old) asked if he could make and sell his own products at the fairs so he can make his own money. He decided to make fridge magnets, so I gave him the stake money to buy what he needed to get started (which he will be paying back) and he has been busy making them and taking photos to try to sell them and has put together his own business page on Facebook. Someone shared his page in Plymouth today and he now thinks he's famous.
		
Click to expand...

Fair play to him though for showing some ingenuity and desire to earn some cash


----------



## Piece (Mar 4, 2020)

Looking at the numbers, it looks like my son, 12, will hit 100 live Watford games by the end of this season.


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 4, 2020)

Piece said:



			Looking at the numbers, it looks like my son, 12, will hit 100 live Watford games by the end of this season. 

Click to expand...

Isn't that child abuse?


----------



## Rooter (Mar 4, 2020)

Piece said:



			Looking at the numbers, it looks like my son, 12, will hit 100 live Watford games by the end of this season. 

Click to expand...

What position is he playing?


----------



## lobthewedge (Mar 4, 2020)

My 9 year old daughter won a gold and bronze over the weekend at the Scottish Taekwondo Championships.  Shes been strutting about ever since and wore her medals to bed on Saturday.

She does a fair amount of practice on her poor old dad, but seeing her so chuffed makes all the bruises worthwhile!


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 4, 2020)

How old do you have to be to be proud of your kids.Daughter rang yesterday to say she had done her qualification shoot with the police. She got 39/40, best of the day and she beat a guy who does royal protection when there in the area. They were taking the mick outta the guy saying a girlie beat ya. All light hearted but she was buzzing.


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 4, 2020)

Tashyboy said:



			How old do you have to be to be proud of your kids.Daughter rang yesterday to say she had done her qualification shoot with the police. She got 39/40, best of the day and she beat a guy who does royal protection when there in the area. They were taking the mick outta the guy saying a girlie beat ya. All light hearted but she was buzzing.
		
Click to expand...

Never too old mate,best feeling in the world


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 4, 2020)

pokerjoke said:



			Never too old mate,best feeling in the world
		
Click to expand...

had a natter with her tonight at kids swimming, she said her gaffers had her in. They would like her to go on a five week residential course re personal “ bodyguard”. If that happens guess who has kids a lot. 🧐


----------



## londonlewis (Mar 5, 2020)

This thread has me in mixed emotions. One the one hand it is fantastic and on the other quite emotional. 
Some of these stories are so great to read for the positive reasons and others have been real eye openers, which I thank those for sharing. 

I am a proud father of two young children who I love very much. I am most proud of their kind nature and positive attitudes and as they find their feet in this world, I look forward to supporting them all the way. 

That said ... who the hell has been cutting onions whilst I've been reading this thread?


----------



## SteveW86 (Mar 5, 2020)

How quickly things change with a little baby. Over the course of the last week, little Sophia has discovered she can entertain herself. 

She’s learned to roll over and doing it regularly now! So cute!


----------



## Wilson (Mar 8, 2020)

A little over six months after she first got on a horse, my small four year old got a horse trotting all on her own, no lead reign/no instructor running alongside her! Considering the horses she rides in her lessons are normally ridden by 8-10 year olds, I was so proud that she got him moving into trot and steered him round.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 3, 2020)

My daughter Nicola who is a midwife in Birmingham, she said “ all I have for protection is my mask and my fringe”

That’s my little girl that is ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 3, 2020)

She’s done 2 home births today, busy girl


----------



## moogie (Apr 3, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



View attachment 29641

My daughter Nicola who is a midwife in Birmingham, she said “ all I have for protection is my mask and my fringe”

That’s my little girl that is ❤️❤️❤️
		
Click to expand...


She get the hair from her mum I take it.... 😉


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 3, 2020)

moogie said:



			She get the hair from her mum I take it.... 😉
		
Click to expand...

I laughed until I stopped 😂😂🤭

But she has my “to kill for” eyelashes 🙃


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 3, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			I laughed until I stopped 😂😂🤭

But she has my “to kill for” eyelashes 🙃
		
Click to expand...

But they aren't grey?


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 3, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			But they aren't grey?
		
Click to expand...

No you’re getting confused, my eyebrows and nasal hair are grey, my eyelashes are possibly my best bit, but modesty forbids 😎


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 13, 2020)

With all the kicks he’s taken over the last few months I’m well proud that my lad had a 15minute mix of music he’s produced played on BBC Sheffield Introducing last night...maybe he’ll start making some money out of it...would be nice.  But hey - meanwhile more ‘fame’ than I have ever achieved. 

I posted a link to it under the ‘what are you listening to’ thread if anyone fancies a little bop around the room to some rather cool EDM 😘


----------



## SteveW86 (Sep 13, 2020)

Little Sophia turns 1 tomorrow, that has been a very quick 12 months


----------



## Mudball (Oct 15, 2020)

Very proud of nipper...  Just heard the news that he cleared his U-11 County Cricket Assessment so will continue his winter training with the county.   

I remember him being disappointed when he did not make the U9.  He had never played a left arm fast bowler over the wicket using a hard ball before that day.   Was gutted.  We came back and he went straight to the hanging ball in the garden.  Asked for some hard balls.   When he was assessed for U10, he flew thru it.   This year was different.  Very little cricket.   But he managed 15 wickets and score 185 runs in 10 innings this year.  He moved to a new club this year..  He kept a log of his games which makes interesting reading.  As a batsman, he started at the new club playing 6 or 7th man.  Then was given an opportunity to open when the regular opener was not around.   Never played another slot since. ...   Roll on 2021 Cricket


----------



## Wilson (Oct 30, 2020)

My 5yr old has been at a StageCoach camp all week, yesterday they did their performance - there were certainly no issues hearing her during her speaking part, and when it came to the dancing she danced off her spot right to centre stage without a care in the world!

5hours later she was at home making up her own dance routines!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 9, 2020)

Our daughter just being our daughter - doing the supportive stuff helping her mum cope with some difficult family issues.  We'd always hope children would turn out so - but it doesn't always work out that way.


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 9, 2020)

I'm super proud of my 3 year old

Settled into pre school no problem when her friends struggled at first 

Loves it.. full of life 

Hard to be proud of the twins yet.. maybe I'm proud when they sleep between feeds or don't puke up? Aha


----------



## ColchesterFC (Oct 9, 2021)

ColchesterFC said:



			My two boys often get dragged along to craft fairs with Mrs Colch as part of her work when I'm away offshore. Younger Colch Jnr (8 years old) asked if he could make and sell his own products at the fairs so he can make his own money. He decided to make fridge magnets, so I gave him the stake money to buy what he needed to get started (which he will be paying back) and he has been busy making them and taking photos to try to sell them and has put together his own business page on Facebook. Someone shared his page in Plymouth today and he now thinks he's famous.
		
Click to expand...

As an update to this, after starting his business just before lockdown last year my younger boy didn't sell many magnets during his first 18 months but decided that he wasn't going to make much money selling magnets for £1 each and wanted to add another product so has started making clocks. Again I gave him the money to get what he needed to get started and he is using his mum's fabric to cover pieces of MDF and then adding the clock mechanism and hands. I'm having to help by getting the MDF cut to size and drilling the holes in the middle but he's doing everything else himself. He's had a few sales to family and friends but has now displayed them at mum's last two craft fayres. At the first one he sold 4 and has sold another 3 today with another day tomorrow to see if more sell. This is the sort of thing he's been making.......


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 9, 2021)

@ColchesterFC  I'll have a clock. Pm the PayPal details and I'll fire it across 👍


----------



## ColchesterFC (Oct 9, 2021)

Stuart_C said:



@ColchesterFC  I'll have a clock. Pm the PayPal details and I'll fire it across 👍
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Stu. If you have a look at The Crazy Little Crafter on Facebook you'll be able to see all of his clocks he's made so far to choose which one you want, or can pick one from the pics I posted. I haven't got PayPal, but Mrs Colch does so will send over the details when she gets home from her event tomorrow evening.


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 9, 2021)

ColchesterFC said:



			Cheers Stu. If you have a look at The Crazy Little Crafter on Facebook you'll be able to see all of his clocks he's made so far to choose which one you want, or can pick one from the pics I posted. I haven't got PayPal, but Mrs Colch does so will send over the details when she gets home from her event tomorrow evening. 

Click to expand...

Ah OK I'm not on m Facebook, I'll get mein fuhrer to do it 👍


----------



## ColchesterFC (Oct 9, 2021)

Stuart_C said:



			Ah OK I'm not on m Facebook, I'll get mein fuhrer to do it 👍
		
Click to expand...

I could make you a custom designed one if you like Stu. Something with the below fabric maybe....


----------



## ColchesterFC (Oct 9, 2021)

Or maybe this one.....


----------



## SocketRocket (Oct 12, 2021)

I am indeed a proud Dad but I'm also now a very proud Grandad.  I have four wonderful grandsons, three live in the USA and are growing up into lovely boys, the other my youngest who is eight is in the UK and didn't have a great start due to a very rare brain condition that has put him on the Autistic Spectrum.  He is a beautiful boy both inside and out and even though he has some learning difficulties he has some really good attributes, he has an amazing memory and has started to show some skills in music, he has perfect pitch and has started to play the piano, he's not had any lessons yet but has started playing by ear. He gets a tune he likes in his head and will start to pick it out on the keys and can now play using both hands.  They brought some different instruments to his school and after being shown how to use the mouthpiece he worked out how to play a tune on the French Horn.


----------



## ColchesterFC (May 6, 2022)

ColchesterFC said:



			As an update to this, after starting his business just before lockdown last year my younger boy didn't sell many magnets during his first 18 months but decided that he wasn't going to make much money selling magnets for £1 each and wanted to add another product so has started making clocks. Again I gave him the money to get what he needed to get started and he is using his mum's fabric to cover pieces of MDF and then adding the clock mechanism and hands. I'm having to help by getting the MDF cut to size and drilling the holes in the middle but he's doing everything else himself. He's had a few sales to family and friends but has now displayed them at mum's last two craft fayres. At the first one he sold 4 and has sold another 3 today with another day tomorrow to see if more sell. This is the sort of thing he's been making.......


View attachment 38873
View attachment 38874


View attachment 38875
View attachment 38876

Click to expand...

Another update to this. Last weekend at the Sandringham Food, Craft and Wood festival my younger boy sold 7 of his clocks and 36 magnets over the two days making him £106 - the first time he's made over £100 at a single event. As a result he's managed to pay back the final installment of the £280 we lent him to get his business started in September last year as well as ordering more stock for the next few events and leaving him some cash spare for anything else he might need to buy. He was so excited that now all of the profits are his to keep and he can spend it on whatever he wants. Up to now we've told him that he can't buy anything not related to his business until he'd finished paying back what he owed us.


----------



## SocketRocket (May 6, 2022)

ColchesterFC said:



			Another update to this. Last weekend at the Sandringham Food, Craft and Wood festival my younger boy sold 7 of his clocks and 36 magnets over the two days making him £106 - the first time he's made over £100 at a single event. As a result he's managed to pay back the final installment of the £280 we lent him to get his business started in September last year as well as ordering more stock for the next few events and leaving him some cash spare for anything else he might need to buy. He was so excited that now all of the profits are his to keep and he can spend it on whatever he wants. Up to now we've told him that he can't buy anything not related to his business until he'd finished paying back what he owed us.
		
Click to expand...

You've got a kid that pays back loans.  Wow!


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 6, 2022)

SocketRocket said:



			You've got a kid that pays back loans.  Wow!
		
Click to expand...

Fragucious, He Say......"Tis a wise move, learning the cost of everything, otherwise they learn the value of nothing"


----------



## Smiffy (May 7, 2022)

Daughter Lydia at her graduation ceremony for passing her Associated Ambulance Practitioners studies. Next stop, two years to become a full Paramedic.


----------



## yandabrown (Aug 18, 2022)

So proud of my daughter getting the A-levels she needed, worked really hard. Was diagnosed with dyslexia in this last year and still met her goals despite it  The house seemed so very dusty today!


----------



## SteveW86 (Dec 30, 2022)

Feels like finally winning the battle with toilet training with Sophia. Have had a few failed attempts over the last 6 months or so, but she just refused to sit on the toilet/potty even though she tells us when doing a wee/poo and then demands her nappy be changed, so we haven’t pushed it. 

With a good few days at home over the break we decided to take on the challenge again and hopefully have a breakthrough, which I think we have done. 4 days now with no nappies and no accidents since day 1. Hopefully by the time she’s back at nursery she will have it pretty much nailed.


----------

